# Any good stock picking services I can follow?



## Frankieplus (16 May 2019)

Hi everyone, 

I recently subscribed to The Chartist and have to say I love the service. Its what I've been looking for for quite some time. Thank you Nick if you are reading this. 

I work on weekends only now so I have all week free and I'm looking for more of similar service that they provide. 

Whats a good alternative stock picking service I can subscribe to? I am only interested in short term trading not long term. 

I'm not looking for just stock recommendations but a service that tells you what price to buy and what price to sell. I use Bell Direct as my broker and they provide daily trading ideas, but it's not quite the same thing. 

A service like The Chartist would be ideal if I can find another.. ? I just have too much time on my hands during the week now and want more to do  

In the meantime I am educating myself continuously in trading. But still, I want more stocks to  analyse. 


Thanks.. 


-Frank


----------



## Zaxon (16 May 2019)

Frankieplus said:


> Whats a good alternative stock picking service I can subscribe to? I am only interested in short term trading not long term.



Let me offer you a different point of view to consider.  If you're interested in trading, rather than being spoon feed someone else's picks via a service, start to learn how to trade yourself.  

To do this safely, put most of your cash, say, in an index fund.  With a small amount, start educating yourself via forums and websites and learn how to trade for yourself.  As your results improve, start using a greater percentage of your wealth for trading.

I think people should be passive investors (index fund) or knowledgeable active investors, but preferably not unknowledgeable active investors.


----------



## Porper (16 May 2019)

Frankieplus said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I recently subscribed to The Chartist and have to say I love the service. Its what I've been looking for for quite some time. Thank you Nick if you are reading this.
> 
> ...




How often are you wanting to trade? 

I would have thought The Chartist put forward enough recommendations in their various sections for the average trader. Different if you are looking to Day Trade of course.


----------



## Frankieplus (16 May 2019)

Zaxon said:


> Let me offer you a different point of view to consider.  If you're interested in trading, rather than being spoon feed someone else's picks via a service, start to learn how to trade yourself.
> 
> To do this safely, put most of your cash, say, in an index fund.  With a small amount, start educating yourself via forums and websites and learn how to trade for yourself.  As your results improve, start using a greater percentage of your wealth for trading.
> 
> I think people should be passive investors (index fund) or knowledgeable active investors, but preferably not unknowledgeable active investors.





Hi Zaxon, 

I sort of do what you are saying I do have most of my cash in managed funds and that just sits there and does its own thing. I keep an eye on it of course but it's a long term thing. I have an advisor helping with that. 

But as a seperate thing I like to dabble in short term trades hence my post. I have been reading forums, watching videos etc for months now, and now I feel it's time for me to start to trade a little. But I tend to learn by example and I need to live trade to continue to learn. 

For most people they would be at the stage now where they would use  paper trading account and thats what I should be doing really, I tried but I can't get interested enough. I have to live trade  

But by examining the recommendations of others and live trading is how I educate myself as well at this stage. I am learning as I go along, right now I sort of know enough to not do anything stupid but not enough to do anything smart  



-Frank


----------



## Frankieplus (16 May 2019)

Porper said:


> How often are you wanting to trade?
> 
> I would have thought The Chartist put forward enough recommendations in their various sections for the average trader. Different if you are looking to Day Trade of course.




Yes, The Chartist does put forward enough. I think I just want a second source just to have handy really and study. 

The Chartist is enough for me in regards to the amount they put forward yes. 


-Frank


----------



## Zaxon (16 May 2019)

Frankieplus said:


> I sort of do what you are saying I do have most of my cash in managed funds and that just sits there and does its own thing.
> 
> But by examining the recommendations of others and live trading is how I educate myself as well at this stage. I am learning as I go along



OK.  That was a good answer. As long as it's a transition phase for you, and you're not looking for the "holy grail" stock service that will make you rich, I think you're on the right track.

As to not paper trading, that's not a bad idea either. Paper trading is good in the early stages, but much of what you'll need to know comes from live trading. Your real emotions are present when you're risking actual cash, and good paper traders can become bad real traders when they overreact emotionally. There's also slippage, which mightn't occur in paper trading.  Sounds like you've got the right idea.


----------



## kahuna1 (18 May 2019)

Well /..... 

 I think at $1,320- a year for this service ... its not one I would be paying. 

Paying $1,320- to an educator, which Nick is what it is. 

Bell services are fine .... as brokers go ... 
I would suggest opening up say a Westpac or CBA account and reading their suggestions ... 

Charting is NICE but in many ways flawed. Its good for a strong trending market, one which I might add we have not had for a long long time. The ASX has been a tale of two cities and even here at 6,300 a region which is below the GFC highs of 2008 we still do not seem to be able to break.

Lots of reasons for that, verses the USA at 2,900 ish on the S+P 500 which is nearly double the old high.
Right now, resources on fire as such and banks in the doldrums despite a near post GFC high ... all be it not that great.

Charting the course of say a company that will fail ... say such as dick smith which went bust, I am sure at many points it had a buy signal generated .... but was in the end worthless. 

Charting alone, for me ... is not worth  hell of a lot. Some fundamental analysis and common senses and vast amount of reading and research is needed prior to putting my savings into any stock or market.

Sadly there is no quick way to success. No service worth more than pennies .... being sold as though its worth anything is for sale. Its a suckers game.

Oh by the way .... my bill for this is $1,320- for just reading this post. 
I would suggest read far and wide ... read a lot of books ... read say fund managers reports on what they hold ... forget the media ... forget secret system sellers  .... 

Of course, if I can sell 100 of these posts at $1320 a pop .... I may be able to buy that shiny red ATV with the red flashing light on top of it.

Sorry, but whilst education is fine, so too NICK is a decent educator listening to his talks ... I have known Nick Radge for 30 plus years and his educational value for novices is good. Selling a service that supposedly is worth more than  a pinch of dust ... for $1320 --- well ....

*there is no magic system* ... or service ... one can see if you call up a simple ASX 300 and look at the biggest gainers over the day and week which stocks are moving .

Thats another #$1320- ... so $2620 ... so far ... let me sell you my secret ruler to help with those charts ... another $1320 ... and well a pair of Rose colored glasses always helps when reading secret system sellers stuff ... another $1320-. Oh an post and handling .... another $1320- ///// service fee $1320-  ...

Gee I almost have my red shiny ATV !!


----------



## investtrader (18 May 2019)

Get Amibroker and some data and that will keep you busy all week.


----------



## investtrader (18 May 2019)

Kahuna1,
With all respect, what you are saying about Nick is rubbish. He employs staff and runs a very legit business. You could manage you're super and do better than the great majority of fund managers using his service. When you invest in managed funds you are paying VASTLY more in fees for very average performance - you just don't openly see the cost.
And, no, I am not a subscriber.


----------



## kahuna1 (18 May 2019)

Yep,



investtrader said:


> With all respect, what you are saying about Nick is rubbish. He employs staff and runs a very legit business.




I am not suggesting he is NOT. He was once upon a time the broker I used along with many others. No I did not speak to him, his boss ... I read Nicks CV ... and it appears he at the time claims was doing my job, verses ... what he was, a person taking orders from very large risk takers.

I have read and listened to some of his podcasts, and I did say he was a good educator .... much better than the broker I remember. That said ... his services ... are what they are. His performance verses any fund is unable to be assessed because he does NOT run a fund and has NO audited returns.

For my $1,320- I would get two massages a month each month ...
Or buy $250- of books ... and save the rest.

Each to their own. That's another $1,320- by the way ....


----------



## RADO (18 May 2019)

Frankieplus said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Whats a good alternative stock picking service I can subscribe to? I am only interested in short term trading not long term.
> 
> ...




Frankieplus one stock picking service that fits the description of what you might be looking for is Equity Story. I think they cost a bit more however they do offer a free trial period. They send out buy and sell recommendations by email and cater for short term and long term trades.


----------



## Wyatt (18 May 2019)

Alan Clement offers a paid signal service which may be worth a look if a weekly less active, trend following style is desired. By the look of his tradelist/equity curves, he seems to provide excellent defense against adverse market conditions. He has also done some informative podcasts for those interested.

https://www.helixtrader.com/model-portfolios/


----------



## aus_trader (20 May 2019)

Frankieplus said:


> For most people they would be at the stage now where they would use paper trading account and thats what I should be doing really, I tried but I can't get interested enough. I have to live trade



This is true Frankie, paper trading is good for practice but ultimately it's live trading that can make or break a system. Just start small when live trading so you can evaluate the performance before putting on bigger positions.



Zaxon said:


> As to not paper trading, that's not a bad idea either. Paper trading is good in the early stages, but much of what you'll need to know comes from live trading. Your real emotions are present when you're risking actual cash, and good paper traders can become bad real traders when they overreact emotionally. There's also slippage, which mightn't occur in paper trading. Sounds like you've got the right idea.



All true regarding paper trading, couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## aus_trader (20 May 2019)

kahuna1 said:


> Charting alone, for me ... is not worth hell of a lot. Some fundamental analysis and common senses and vast amount of reading and research is needed prior to putting my savings into any stock or market.



Kind of what I do in my Medium/Longer Term Stock Portfolio and Speculative Stock Portfolio. Charting or price information is used to help me avoid stocks that are in clear downtrends. It's not always strict rules based though, sometimes I may buy certain ETF's (e.g. Gold ETFs in my Medium/Longer Term Stock Portfolio) that I will not exit just because the chart has a dip or downtrend, in fact that might allow me to buy more at a lower price.


----------



## lenny (21 May 2019)

Hi Frankieplus,

I'd recommend reading peter's P2 ASX Weekly Portfolio thread, and Peters other threads.

Peter is a profitable trader who is generous enough to post his trades in real time (and free).
You should be able to learn how to skew the numbers and become a risk manager from his threads.

Save your dollars joining multiple stock picking services, this is what Nick refers to as the beginners cycle moving from strategy to strategy looking for the holy grail.


----------



## Frankieplus (21 May 2019)

lenny said:


> Hi Frankieplus,
> 
> I'd recommend reading peter's P2 ASX Weekly Portfolio thread, and Peters other threads.
> 
> ...




Hi Lenny.

I will have a read.  

Thank you. 

-Frank


----------



## aus_trader (21 May 2019)

Frankieplus said:


> Hi Lenny.
> 
> I will have a read.
> 
> ...



Peter2 is very good, I have learnt a lot from him


----------



## Miner (21 May 2019)

@Frankieplus
I am a learner and finding Marcus Trading offers good unbiased information. He is not expensive and not linked with any broker. He also does not boast of his success. I believe someone regularly visits ASF and read comments/analysis/interaction from *a lot of good posters* for free education (hope he or she contributes too on the forum as well as uses services of the sponsors of ASF) and read Marcus paid service - will give good confidence to be 80% correct. However, DO NOT USE KALINE OR MOTLEY SERVICES. They advertise too much and not value for money. One wrong step you take will ruin your investment and they run some 12 kinds of services so every time I told you. Kalkin's services and recommendations are pathetic. Their own personal adviser told me not to follow the recommendations and to follow him. What a BS.
End of the day be prepared for some loss to gain more in future and do not expect for a win-fall gain.


----------



## aus_trader (22 May 2019)

Miner said:


> @Frankieplus
> I am a learner and finding Marcus Trading offers good unbiased information. He is not expensive and not linked with any broker. He also does not boast of his success. I believe someone regularly visits ASF and read comments/analysis/interaction from *a lot of good posters* for free education (hope he or she contributes too on the forum as well as uses services of the sponsors of ASF) and read Marcus paid service - will give good confidence to be 80% correct. However, DO NOT USE KALINE OR MOTLEY SERVICES. They advertise too much and not value for money. One wrong step you take will ruin your investment and they run some 12 kinds of services so every time I told you. Kalkin's services and recommendations are pathetic. Their own personal adviser told me not to follow the recommendations and to follow him. What a BS.
> End of the day be prepared for some loss to gain more in future and do not expect for a win-fall gain.



Yes Miner, you have made some good points about subscription services. I have done a fair share of money wasting on these types of subscriptions and newsletters over the years. The way I see it now is: that money would have been used to buy more shares in companies that I invest in.

Education is a must however, and I still educate myself in investing despite fighting/tackling the market for decades. A lot of what I have learnt is from forums such as ASF, reading and experience in the markets.



Miner said:


> I am a learner and finding Marcus Trading offers good unbiased information.



One of the best advice given by Marcus (who I also believe is less biased than Brokers) is to have wealth buckets and save for retirement as stated by the best-seller book "Barefoot Investor". One of the best books I have read that is written by an Aussie and the best $20 I spent at a bookstore. Nowadays people can buy it even cheaper online (link: https://amzn.to/2JxQm6R). If anyone has not read this book, it is a must before spending $100's or even $1000's for subscriptions/newsletters.


----------



## Miner (22 May 2019)

aus_trader said:


> Yes Miner, you have made some good points about subscription services. I have done a fair share of money wasting on these types of subscriptions and newsletters over the years. The way I see it now is: that money would have been used to buy more shares in companies that I invest in.
> 
> Education is a must however, and I still educate myself in investing despite fighting/tackling the market for decades. A lot of what I have learnt is from forums such as ASF, reading and experience in the markets.
> 
> ...



Good morning all
Thanks @aus_trader for sharing your view.
Yes barefoot investor is an excellent book. I read it from my daughter, who received the same as 18th year birtday present her brother (my son). 
I felt that is worth of thousand dollars if read and practiced.


----------



## Frankieplus (22 May 2019)

Miner said:


> @Frankieplus
> I am a learner and finding Marcus Trading offers good unbiased information. He is not expensive and not linked with any broker




I tried google search for Marcus Trading and can't seem to find anything. 

The only relevant links seem to be 
https://marcustoday.com.au

And Michael Marcus who wrote a book.. ?

-Frank


----------



## aus_trader (22 May 2019)

Frankieplus said:


> I tried google search for Marcus Trading and can't seem to find anything.
> 
> The only relevant links seem to be
> https://marcustoday.com.au
> ...



I believe Miner is referring to the Stock Market Secrets book by Marcus Padley:
https://amzn.to/2K14ncZ

Marcus Padley also heads the team at marcustoday.com.au


----------



## Miner (22 May 2019)

aus_trader said:


> I believe Miner is referring to the Stock Market Secrets book by Marcus Padley:
> https://amzn.to/2K14ncZ
> 
> Marcus Padley also heads the team at marcustoday.com.au



Spot on thanks. 
Marcus offers the book free to new subscribers. 
There is a 30 day trial also. 
I do subscribe it.


----------



## Frankieplus (22 May 2019)

Miner said:


> Spot on thanks.
> Marcus offers the book free to new subscribers.
> There is a 30 day trial also.
> I do subscribe it.




Subscribe to what?

Do you have a link to the service Marcus provides that I can trial, please?


-Frank


----------



## KnowThePast (22 May 2019)

A bit of shameless self-promotion 

www.forwardcaster.com

It's not stock tips, but it's a way to create or follow an automated strategy based on fundamental and technical indicators.


----------



## Miner (22 May 2019)

Frankieplus said:


> Subscribe to what?
> 
> Do you have a link to the service Marcus provides that I can trial, please?
> 
> ...



Frank
Your question was astonishingly interesting. 
The site is www.marcustoday.com.au.
2 second google search finds that. 
Please visit the web page and click the free trial page.
I am not good on share research but I am trying. Please accept the fact there is no short cut for own research unless some one gets commissioned to do the same for you.
So get up. Make effort. Practice and Bob is your uncle.


----------

